

Show HN: Gesture recognition using optical flow and hidden markov mode in JS - riomus
http://riomus.github.io/GestureRecognition/simple.html

======
riomus
For best performance please use Firefox

------
jorge_diaz
what is F score of your implementation?

~~~
riomus
I've never calculated it, sorry.

